# Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

*Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*

Ich habe ein H97M-E von Asus. Auf der Website steht u.a. für die Lüftersteuerung was von Fan Xpert 2+, aber wo finde ich das? Oder ist das ein "Feature", welches wiederum die Steuerung per anderer Software ermöglicht?

Welche Software kann man am besten nutzen, oder macht man das bei dem Modell eher im BIOS/UEFI? Asus Probe wird nicht installiert bzw. wenn ich die Zip-Datei bei den Downloads für das Board entpacke und im entpackten Ordner dann das Setup starte, dann kommt lediglich eine Meldung, als seien passende Treiber installiert worden - eine Überwachungs/Steuer-Software wurde aber nicht installiert...

OS ist Windows 10.


----------



## ropedo (1. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*

Der Fan Xpert ist in der ASUS AI Suite 3 integriert 
Auf der Support-Seite gibt es genug Auswahl mit W10 als Betriebssystem...


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*



ropedo schrieb:


> Der Fan Xpert ist in der ASUS AI Suite 3 integriert
> Auf der Support-Seite gibt es genug Auswahl mit W10 als Betriebssystem...


  ach so, okay - da war ich auch, aber es gibt da 10 Utility-Downloads, wo zwar auch dabei steht, was da wiederum genau für Tools im Download dabei ist - aber "Fan Xpert" steht dort NICHT mit drin, und bei all den Namen blickt man eh kaum durch, welches Tool nun für welchen Zweck gut sein soll...   ich wollte auch nicht alles "auf Verdacht" installieren, wovon ich vlt vieles gar nicht brauche  


Danke!


----------



## buggs001 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*

Nur übers Bios/Uefi reicht Dir nicht?

Habe zwar eine andere Type von Board, aber ich kann hier je Lüfteranschluss auf Silent, Standard und ?  (Maximal) einstellen.
Oder auch Benutzerdefiniert eine Minimumdrehzahl bei einer unteren Temp, sowie die Maximumdrehzahl bei einer oberen Temp. festlegen.
So habe ich meine Gehäuselüfter an der Front auf einer niedrigen Drehzahl laufen, den CPU-Lüfter sowie die oberen Gehäuselüfter jedoch schön Temperaturgeregelt.
Damit komme ich gut zurecht und funktioniert auch gut.

Ich mag es nicht, mir den PC mit irgenwelcher, fast schon unnötigen Software, zuzumüllen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*



buggs001 schrieb:


> Nur übers Bios/Uefi reicht Dir nicht?


 ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, es genau zu testen, aber ich wollte gern mal erst per Software arbeiten, um in der Testphase auszuprobieren, wie laut es bei welchen UPM-Werten ist und welche UPM-Werte reichen für eine gute Kühlung - wenn ich das rausbekommen hab, könnte ich ja immer noch im BIOS alles einstellen. Aber Dauernd den PC neu starten, nur um für die Tests was umzustellen, wäre halt viel umständlicher als per Software 

 Da ich eine Wakü einbaue habe ich halt auch viele Lüfter, die ich wenn möglich wirklich SEHR langsam drehen lassen möchte, aber es auch so einstellen will, dass ab einer Temperatur X ein BISSCHEN mehr Gas gegeben wird. Die 3 Lüfter für den oberen wichtigsten Radiator werden gemeinsam am CPU-FAN laufen. 

 Ach ja: weißt du, wie das genau läuft mit der Rangfolge von Software/BIOS? "Überstimmt" die Software immer das BIOS, oder müsste man - um die Software zu nutzen - zuerst im BIOS was umstellen, weil ansonsten das BIOS stur seine Einstellung verwendet?


----------



## rotmilan (2. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*

Lüftersteuerung ist mit dem ASUS Programm ein leichtes Spiel
-> H97M-E | Motherboards | ASUS Global
wähle Dein OS
und gehe auf
->  http://666kb.com/i/d6vrs2xb5qxbkyqpc.jpg
lade runter und installiere das Paket, damit Du die Anwendung sicher dabei hast, später mal, merkst Du selber welche Anwendung im Programm Du nicht brauchst, so kannst Du diese deinstallieren.
Es sieht so aus -> http://666kb.com/i/d6vrukxlljo6jfa28.jpg
Du drückst auf FAN Expert und nach einer Weile kommt die Lüfterabstimmung, die Du starten solltest... nach wenigen Minuten ist das ganze getan.
Man kann manuell noch Lüftereinstellungen vornehmen, wenn man dies will, ansonst kann man nur mit Leise, Standard, etc die Lüftersteuerung aggressiver machen.

EDIT: das Bios hat Priorität, hatte nie was anderes mit der Lüftersteuerung, anderst sind andere Programme die auch das Bios verändern.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*



rotmilan schrieb:


> EDIT: das Bios hat Priorität, hatte nie was anderes mit der Lüftersteuerung, anderst sind andere Programme die auch das Bios verändern.


 sry, sehe das erst heute. Danke für die Erläuterungen!

Was müsste ich denn im BIOS einstellen, damit die Software regelt? Wenn das BIOS immer Priorität hat, muss ich da ja sicher was umstellen, oder? Ich bin bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Wakü in Betrieb zu nehmen, aber ich frag schon mal vorsorglich, damit ich schon mal bescheid weiß


----------



## nonamez78 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*

Hallo,

das ist so auch nicht ganz korrekt. Die BIOS Werte werden überschrieben, sobald eine andere (gültige) Regelung einsetzt. Soweit ich das beobachten konnte, melden sich die Software Lösungen am BIOS, bzw. an den passenden Regler Instanzen, an.  Erfolgt keine Regelung, greift das BIOS ein (Geschehen einst bei SpeedFan, wo ich die CPU durch eine falsche Reglerkurve ins Max. gejagt habe. Der CPU Lüfter drehte schlagartig hoch).

Ich nutz(t)e (als reiner ASUS User) nur Fan Xpert und SpeedFan, beide haben keinerlei Probleme mit verschiedensten Boards.

Fan Xpert hat gegen SpeedFan den Vorteil die Einstellungen des BIOS lesen zu können. Ansonsten ist auch hier ein reiner Software Daemon im Gange (kann man im Taskmanager gut beobachten), der die Ai Suite Werte verarbeitet und damit die Regelung erzeugt.


----------



## rotmilan (4. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*

Das Programm Fan Xpert geht nicht ins Bios, und macht Veränderungen, daher stelle alle Lüftereinstellungen (Q-FAN) auf Disable/Ignore od
lasse diese auf Default, da diese gegen 300rpm laufen. Über das Programm Fan Xpert wird meistens ab 300rpm die Lüfter gesteuert... meistens
laufen sie auf über 400rpm.. Du kannst bei Deinen Lüfter im Betrieb über das Programm sehen, wie schnell die Lüfter gesteuert werden. Sollten
die 400rpm zu schnell sein, kannst Du über's Programm immer noch runterstellen, sollte ein Lüfter nicht 300rpm erreichen, sondern weniger
dann kannst Du auf Ignore stellen, aber aufgepasst, die Lüfter schalten ab, wenn sie eine zu tiefe Spannung bekommen. Hat man Q-Fan auf Disable / Ignore
gestellt und Fan Expert konfiguriert, dann laufen alle Lüfter auf Volltouren bis das Programm über Autostart die Lüfter regelt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*

So, ich hab heute mal die Wasserkühlung in Betrieb genommen und auch das Tool installiert. Das klappt an sich ganz gut, aber der hintere Chassisfan hat immer wieder aufgedreht beim Spielen, obwohl die CPU-Temp laut dem Asus-Tool bei nur um die 50 Grad lag (bei der Kurve soll es erst ab 65 Grad schneller drehen). Ich "musste" den dann auf einen festen Wert einstellen. Zudem kann ich den erst ab 700 RPM regeln, laut Hersteller ab 600.

 Die drei Lüfter am Radiator, die am CPU_FAN dran sind, haben dieses Phänomen nicht gezeigt, dass sie immer wieder mal aufdrehen... 


 Was mir auch auffiel: im MSI Afterburner ging die Temp der Graka nur auf 52-53 Grad (mit Luftkühlung auf 90 Grad), aber CPU-Temp hatte angeblich 70 Grad und mehr. Woher weiß ich nun, was stimmt, also ob die 70 Grad stimmen vom Afterburner oder die 50 des Asus-Tools? An sich können 70 Grad per Wakü ja nicht sein, die CPU ist nicht übertaktet - aber falls irgendwas nicht korrekt sitzt, wäre es vlt doch denkbar, aber dann wäre das Asus-Tool wiederum falsch, denn dort hat die CPU auch bei längerem Spielen nur um die 50 Grad... 


Was mich stört: ich kann nicht gleichzeitig eine Kurve einblenden UND einen anderen Wert beobachten - oder hab ich da was übersehen? zB den Verlauf der Lüfterdrehzahl der letzten Minuten sehen UND die aktuelle CPU-Temp. Mich würde nämlich sehr interessieren, wie die Lüfter je nach Temp sich dann wirklich verhalten, wenn ich bei einem Games mittendrin kurz zum Desktop switche.  Ich wollte es mit Prime 95 versuchen, da dies nur in einem Fenster läuft, so dass ich die aktuellen Werte bei Asus AI ablesen kann - aber da gingen SOFORT alle Lüfter auf 100%, d.h. auch da konnte ich nicht Prime95 laufen lassen und dann in Ruhe die jeweils aktuellen Werte ablesen.


 btw., falls ich einer mit WaKü auskennt: Wassertemp im AGB, bevor es zur Pumpe geht, lag nach längerem Spielen bei 37-38 Grad. Das Wasser geht von der Pumpe zur Graka, dann zur CPU, dann durch einen 360er und danach durch einen 280er-Radi.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

*AW: Asus-Mainboard: wie Lüfter regeln?*

Update: ich bin nun sicher, dass aus irgendeinem Grund zwei verschiedene Werte für die CPU gemessen werden können. AI Suite misst 52-53 Grad, der Afterburner 75-77 Grad.

ABER: Fan Xpert von Ai Suite reagiert aus welchen Gründen auch immer auf den höheren Wert. Auch wenn der Afterburner gar nicht an ist. Das merke ich daran, dass nach einer Weile Gaming die Lüfter immer wieder hochdrehen, obwohl ich bei Fan Xpert Und im BIOS bis 75 Grad keinerlei Lüfteranstieg vorgesehen habe und AI Suite 51-52 Grad CPU-Temp anzeigt, und wenn ich dann den Afterburner starte und weiter spiele, drehen die Lüfter wieder auf, und es passt der Zeitpunkt des Aufdrehens zu dem Zeitpunkt, bei dem im Afterburner die CPU-Temp angeblich über 75 Grad geht.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob der bei AI Suite angezeigte Wert überhaupt stimmt, und wenn ja: wie krieg ich das weg, dass die Lüfter auf den falschen zu hohen Wert reagieren???


Mich würde es nur sehr wundern, wenn der hohe Wert stimmt, da der Kühler bombenfest sitzt und 70 Grad selbst mit einem 30€-Luftkühler zu viel wären mit der CPU...


----------

